#ubuntu-gnome 2012-11-12
<SoapMacTavish> soooo, I need help with one issue here, tried so many things, but no luck.
<SoapMacTavish> http://askubuntu.com/questions/142182/mac-like-multitouch-support   tried this one, over and over, looked at several threads, but no luck. It seems to me that: sudo add-apt-repository ppa:utouch-team/daily  is the thing not working here.
<SoapMacTavish> any clues?
<SoapMacTavish> jbicha, did u get my question?
<jbicha> SoapMacTavish: that sounds like a generic Ubuntu question which would be better at #ubuntu or askubuntu like you already did
<SoapMacTavish> posted it in tha other channel right now.
#ubuntu-gnome 2012-11-13
<darkxst> jbicha, so just to make sure we don't drop incorrect patches again ;)
<darkxst> drop ubuntu_screensaver_fallback.patch
<darkxst> (from gnome-shell)
<darkxst> and keep ubuntu-lightdm-user-switching.patch
<darkxst> ubuntu_lock_on_suspend.patch
<darkxst> ^ keep
<jbicha> darkxst: ok, I believe I did that https://launchpad.net/ubuntu/+source/gnome-shell/3.6.2-0ubuntu1
#ubuntu-gnome 2012-11-14
<qnm> hi, is anyone successfully using the exchange option from online accounts? I've added my corp account, but nothing has been added to evolution (which is where I assumed my account would appear)
<qnm> take it back, having restarted evolution (using kill) my account has appeared.
#ubuntu-gnome 2012-11-18
<atticus> hi guys
<atticus> I installed the ubuntu gnome remix and am playing around with it. But there seems to be some issues with it
<atticus> one can not login oneself after a fresh installation. I tried it multiple times
<atticus> but if you ativate automatic login it works fine, except for the times where it all crashes or kicks one back to the login screen. Than you have to login manually, what just doesn't work
<atticus> is that a know bug?
<atticus> re
<atticus> sorry guys, false alarm. Graphical login works fine. It's just the keyboard input that didn't work right.
<Dioniz> Hi, does anyone know how to avoid nautilus to crash my desktop. I did find a topic https://bbs.archlinux.org/viewtopic.php?id=152010 . i did the reinstall, but it does not fix the issue .I am using the updated version of nautilus, which is not included in Remix. I would be thankful for a reply.
#ubuntu-gnome 2013-11-11
<dersteer> question.  I would like to change the size of the dock.  The more icons I add the smaller they get. How do I modify it?
<keyborad_apeman> hello all, trying to install fresh gnome ubuntu on lenovo T510 (was running TLS 12.04 before) but for some reason getting kernel panic - not syncing : No init found... Any ideas ? Thanks
<keyborad_apeman> fstab is good, disk has been repartitioned in every way to remedy this but same error comes up
<mgedmin> is this when you're booting the livecd?
<keyborad_apeman> mgedmin: no, live is working fine, its after the installation that kernel panic is kicking inn
<mgedmin> interesting!
<keyborad_apeman> mgedmin: also checked as I said fstab and all partitions with uid's are correct
<keyborad_apeman> tried with and with out third party drivers
<mgedmin> that error usually means your initramfs didn't load the drivers for your hard disk or filesystem
<mgedmin> (or raid)
<keyborad_apeman> standard disk SAT-a, and ext4 default files system
<mgedmin> 32-bit or 64-bit os?
<keyborad_apeman> 64 bit
<mgedmin> grub or uefi?
<keyborad_apeman> thats what I am wondering my self
<mgedmin> heh, probably grub
<keyborad_apeman> I didnt see any option to choose
<keyborad_apeman> yes probably
<keyborad_apeman> whats even more strange is default ubuntu with unity installs with out issues
 * mgedmin scratches head
<keyborad_apeman> I prefer gnome hence downloading this version
<keyborad_apeman> mgedmin: you and me brother ...you and me
<mgedmin> well, it's certainly possible to install ubuntu + unity, then apt-get install ubuntu-gnome-desktop ubuntu-gnome-default-settings
<mgedmin> (which is what I did, a few releases ago, and then just kept upgrading in place)
<keyborad_apeman> true, didnt try that
<mgedmin> if the ubuntu gnome installer is broken, you should probably report a bug
<mgedmin> but that's above my pay grade
<keyborad_apeman> not sure if its hardware related
<keyborad_apeman> maybe my lenovo T510 is just difficult
<mgedmin> if stock ubuntu can be installed, there's no reason ubuntu-gnome should have problems
<mgedmin> the difference is in the set of installed packages, basically
<mgedmin> drivers etc are all the same
<keyborad_apeman> mgedmin: yup, my conclusion is the same
<keyborad_apeman> will try to download iso again and make usb from scratch
<keyborad_apeman> mgedmin: thanks for input man
<mgedmin> or boot into the menu and check for errors?
<keyborad_apeman> rescue ?
<keyborad_apeman> kernel panic on that as well
<mgedmin> no, the livecd boot menu has an option to check itself
<mgedmin> iirc
<keyborad_apeman> cant see that anywhere
<keyborad_apeman> you mean md5sum
<mgedmin> probably
<keyborad_apeman> mgedmin: sum is the same..very odd
<mgedmin> could be a bug
<keyborad_apeman> might be, where can I check/report it ?
<c_smith> looks like the patch that was put in for Empathy to get Facebook working again was backported.
<c_smith> probably old news, though
#ubuntu-gnome 2013-11-12
<darkxst> ricotz, hi
<ricotz> darkxst, hi
<ricotz> just requested more space for the staging ppa
<darkxst> can you push a new mozjs24 based on the RC, https://people.mozilla.org/~sstangl/mozjs-24.1.0.rc2.tar.bz2
<darkxst> ricotz, oh cool!
<darkxst> also a new snapshot of gjs wip/js24 branch
<ricotz> darkxst, did they "fix" the library/pc-naming change?
<darkxst> ricotz,  the so-name stuff? they won't take that upstream
<ricotz> and the versioning of js-config
<darkxst> oh yes, that is fixed in this RC
<ricotz> no, i mean the pc files was called mozjs-24.1.pc and the soname was "bumped"
<darkxst> right upstream branch was bumped to 24.1
<darkxst> should the pc file not be versioned like that?
<ricotz> they should keep the naming based on 24.0 imo
<ricotz> otherwise if there are new releases every version bump will be a pita
<darkxst> normally the new version are 24.0.x
<ricotz> the whole package naming would have to change
<darkxst> there must have been a ABI change I assume
<ricotz> no, there scripting in this manner is just unfortunate
<darkxst> no, someone specifically bumped it too 24.1
<ricotz> to match it with firefox/thunderbird
<darkxst> even firefox/thunderbird, don't normally have .1 releases
<ricotz> if this is actually wanted, ok -- but afaics this is just following the versioning
<ricotz> ok, it looked to me that they just stripped the "0" while it kind of never was used
<darkxst> ricotz, I will double check with upstream
<ricotz> darkxst, thanks
<ricotz> darkxst, will push a package of rc2 to ricotz/staging
<darkxst> ricotz, thanks, wip/js24 branch should work fine with rc2
<ricotz> havent synced it with the debian changes yet though
<ricotz> regarding multiarch
<darkxst> ricotz, powerpc is broken, I know
<darkxst> (on debian also)
<darkxst> I had a quick look at their package, they missed the test fixes (which are still stuck in -proposed due to ppc failure)
<x-Na_> Hmmh, any help coming from here conserning the situation where gnome-shell (3.8 or 3.10) crashes when using gdm and switching users?
<Ace> hello?
<darkxst> x-Na_, can you get a backtrace and add it to Bug 1247352
<ubot5> bug 1247352 in gdm (Ubuntu) "GDM causes gnome-shell to crash when switching users" [Undecided,Incomplete] https://launchpad.net/bugs/1247352
#ubuntu-gnome 2013-11-13
<arpu> will gnome3-next get an stable 3.10.1 update ?
<arpu> ricotz,  will gnome3-next get the stable gnome-shell 3.10.1 update ?
<ricotz> arpu, it should, yes
<arpu> perfect
<ricotz> darkxst, hi, jfyi, do not copy webkitgtk to gnome3-next before requesting more space there to have it fit
<ricotz> otherwise we are not able to update packages like in gnome3-staging now :\
<ronj> Hi! Today's dist-upgrade returned (among other things) the warning below (details at http://pastebin.ubuntu.com/6411497/ ), should I worry? If I try to run the suggested command, even with sudo, I get a 'Permission Denied' error
<ronj> (gtk-update-icon-cache-3.0:7827): GdkPixbuf-WARNING **: Cannot open pixbuf loader module file '/usr/lib/x86_64-linux-gnu/gdk-pixbuf-2.0/2.10.0/loaders.cache': No such file or directory. This likely means that your installation is broken. Try running the command 'gdk-pixbuf-query-loaders > /usr/lib/x86_64-linux-gnu/gdk-pixbuf-2.0/2.10.0/loaders.cache' to make things work again for the time being.
<ronj> also, it seems there are unmet dependencies between librsvg2-2/librsvg2-common and libpango/libpangocairo: http://pastebin.ubuntu.com/6412051/
#ubuntu-gnome 2013-11-14
<c_smith> anyone here know how I would configure my @ubuntu.com email alias with evolution?
<ph> hey guys is there a 3.11 ppa out yet for gnome-shell?
<ph> also is it ok running ubuntu trusty with gnome 3.11 or not really advised?
<darkxst> ph_afk, not quite yet on gnome3 ppa's, ricotz has some bits on his ppa though
<ph_afk> darkxst, ah ok no worries then. What does trusty-gnome come with by default
<ph_afk> 3.10, or still 3.8?
<darkxst> right now the same as saucy (3.8)
<ph_afk> bummer
<ph_afk> are you running trusty yet?
<darkxst> we might be able to upload some 3.10 bits, but waiting on a decision with gtk
<darkxst> yes I am running trusty
<darkxst> you can use the saucy ppa's to get 3.10
<ph_afk> is it as stable as saucy or better in your opinion?
<ph_afk> or worse :P
<darkxst> about the same, not much has landed yet really
<ph_afk> ah ok...
<ph_afk> darkxst, are you having sleep issues with g-s 3.10 at all?
<darkxst> ph_afk, nope
<darkxst> but there are a couple of bugs in logind affecting all ubuntu users
<ph_afk> darkxst, also I still get HUGE fonts problem when using the staging ppa so I haven't been able to test if the sleep issues for me disappear with the staging ppa
<ph_afk> g-s crashes every time i come back after 10 or 15 minutes or so, and worse crash if I happened to turn off the monitor as well. but i can't debug it or back trace it because of a cogl bug with the nvidia proprietary drivers
<darkxst> why can't you backtrace it?
<darkxst> I don't know about the huge fonts, but seemed to be a driver issue
<ph_afk> when i run the gdb --replace part cogl crashes and says can't create opengl framebuffer (along those lines)
<darkxst> ph_afk, that is normal if environment is not setup right
<darkxst> use gdb attach
<ph_afk> so you think if I updated my driver (which i have recently) the huge fonts issue may have disappeared in the staging ppa?
<ph_afk> well i followed the steps Jasper gave me
<ph_afk> https://wiki.gnome.org/GnomeShell/Debugging
<darkxst> ph_afk, well the incorrect detection of dpi/size is a driver issue,
<darkxst> gnome-shell uses a new display config api, so that may contribute to it as well
<ph1> ok cool so I can try and update to staging again and see if it's resolved now with the newer driver
<darkxst> ph1, from that page `$ gdb attach $(pidof gnome-shell)`
<darkxst> ph1, sure try
<ph1> ok well I can try that gdb command as well.
<ph1> alrighty I'm gonna go update etc so back in a little while
<ph1> darkxst, thanks by the way :)
<darkxst> np ;)
<ph_afk> darkxst, nup still have problems with the huge fonts and cursors
<ph_afk> I just tried with the latest driver as well as the one before that and still same problem
<ph_afk> darkxst, my display is showing as 7" still
<ph_afk> I'll stay on this for a little while and see if the sleep issue is still happening as well
<ph_afk> darkxst, also seem to be no border around nautilus and the system settings windows (so no window decorations), but just for those two - hexchat for example has borders and rounded corners but nautilus is just square and no borders
<a1l3erto> hi
<a1l3erto> is there any way to install a package from trusty into saucy? and to automatically update dependencies
<a1l3erto> thanks a lot
<filipekk> hey guys
<filipekk> any of ya succesfuly turned on hibernate on ubuntu13.10 ?
<filipekk> oh
<filipekk> it worked :D
<FernandoXD> Alguien que hable español
<tazir> hello. After using Ubuntu for some years, I just install now Ubuntu GNOME
<tazir> I installed also hebrew language. but, most of time i cannot type in Hebrew, sometime - yes
<tazir> Now, the language-indicator showing Hebrew, but its typing in English
<tazir> Now, suddenly start typing Hebrew
<tazir> cannot get its to work properly
<renebarbosa> gnome 3.8 is really slow than gnome 3.4?
<renebarbosa> i have 2 hosts here
<renebarbosa> ubuntu 12.04.3 - gnome 3.4
<renebarbosa> ubuntu gnome 13.10 - gnome 3.8
<renebarbosa> both machines have basically the same hardware
<renebarbosa> and gnome 3.4 is visible more fast than 3.8
<renebarbosa> there are some tweaks to fix it?
#ubuntu-gnome 2013-11-15
<jokerdino> darkxst: ping
<darkxst> jokerdino, hi
<jokerdino> I am the bug control member who reached Al last week.
<jokerdino> Let me know if I can be of help.
<jokerdino> One sec, I am out for lunch. Will be back in 5.
<darkxst> jokerdino, absolutely!
<darkxst> jokerdino, so basically two things we need help with
<darkxst> 1. triaging of bugs within the main gnome packages (this does get done to some extent already), however it would also be good to add affects ubuntu-gnome for bugs we really need to fix
<darkxst> 2. https://bugs.launchpad.net/ubuntu-gnome needs some love, its a bit out of control right now, we do not really have anyone looking after it
<darkxst> we have a retracer running there, but many of the reports still have invalid stacktraces and need to be marked invalid
<darkxst> it is basically collecting bugs from the ppa packages, however it seems this provides much more useful data than the current development release
<jokerdino> ok I am back now.
<jokerdino> Some 800+ odd reports on that link there, dark. ;)
<darkxst> jokerdino, like I said, it needs some love ;)
<darkxst> starting with the 251 tagged saucy reports
<darkxst> I still need to wipe out all the older ones that need retrace
<jokerdino> Hm, I only see 240. Might be the private bugs.
<darkxst> jokerdino, there are a few marked as security bugs, probably that
<jokerdino> Looks like it.
<darkxst> jokerdino, I have to head out for a bit, will be back in half an hour
<jokerdino> darkxst: Cool. I am trying to clean up the duplicate bugs right now.
<jokerdino> cya laters!
<darkxst> jokerdino, sweet! thanks
<darkxst> ricotz, fyi slowing queuing up some more 3.11 stuff on my gnome311 ppa
<darkxst> having some issues with local pbuilder though ;(
<Forage> I'd like to switch to GNOME 3.10 for Ubuntu 13.10. How "stable" is the staging ppa, comparable with staging for 13.04 by now?
<darkxst> Forage, provided you don't use Unity, pretty good
<Forage> darkxst: of course not ;-)
<Forage> why choose unity when installing ubuntu gnome?
<darkxst> Forage, go try it then
<darkxst> some people like to use both
<ricotz> darkxst, good, i have avoided to upload cogl/clutter rdepends
<ricotz> darkxst, so i would go for pushing the debian 1.16 packages to the trusty pocket and push rebuilds
<darkxst> ricotz, yeh I have been testing them, probably ready for a transition
<ricotz> yeah :)
<ricotz> this will make it possible to push the wayland builds too
<darkxst> yeh
<darkxst> and with possibly gtk 3.10 coming, things wont be so bad after all
<ricotz> yeah, as long there are no fundamental breakages with 3.12 again
<ricotz> (of gtk+)
<ricotz> darkxst, keep a close look at soname bump ;)
<ricotz> e.g. on e-d-s
<ricotz> darkxst, libcamel is broken already
<ricotz> darkxst, better do a local build of them and check the lintian warnings/errors
<ricotz> (no need for a pbuilder to check such things)
<darkxst> ricotz, that is your brokenness ;)
<ricotz> darkxst, my?
<darkxst> oh no, don't worry, doing too many things at once right now
<ricotz> (i meant the e-d-s 3.11 upload in your ppa)
<darkxst> yeh I realised that, after I spoke!
<jokerdino> darkxst: when you are around, can you check this for me? I don't have the Bug Control rights for Ubuntu GNOME project.
<jokerdino> that prevents me from setting the priority for bugs for the project :/
<jokerdino> Other than that, I went and cleaned up the duplicate bugs for the saucy tag.
<jcgran> hello how can i configure gnome shell to open windows in the center of the desktop
#ubuntu-gnome 2013-11-16
<ricotz> darkxst, hi
<ricotz> darkxst, i am going to push cogl/clutter 1.16 to staging and do rebuilds of the 3.10 stack, and collect the pieces afterwards
<darkxst> ricotz, sure, I already tested a bit on my ppa
<darkxst> apart from rebuilds seems ok
<darkxst> ricotz, btw, I have gnome-shell crashing everytime I unlock, you seen this? or perhaps it due to the 8 or so patches I reverted for upower
<darkxst> ?
<ricotz> darkxst, ok
<ricotz> darkxst, yeah, could be related
<ricotz> better get a trace of it
<darkxst> ricotz, yeh, will do, ran out of time today though
<RzR> hi
<RzR> is there a 700MB iso somewhere ?
<RzR> npm, hey i see famillar names here
<ricotz> darkxst, don't worry -- also bump the mutter library package to "d" for 3.11
<Anarch_> hello guys, can anybody help me ? i have Ubuntu 10.04 and 12.04, but i hate Unity and GNome3, i want have only gnome2 like 10.04 in 12.04, how can i do it ? thnx
<sam113101> HELLO
<renebarbosa> hi
<sam113101> I find ubuntu gnome more stable than ubuntu unity, is that weird?
<sam113101> I also find ubuntu gnome less buggy than fedora with gnome, is that weird?
#ubuntu-gnome 2013-11-17
<sam113101> are you guys always this talkative?
<ph> darkxst, you here?
<ph> darkxst, upgraded to ubuntu 14.04 and still have problems with the HUGE font and cursors and display being detected as 7" instead of 55"
<darkxst> ph, hi
<ph> darkxst, hi :)
<ph> darkxst, so yeah still having major issues with staging and HUGE fonts etc. I did an update-manager -d to upgrade to 14.04 and updated to the trusty staging ppa and still got the problems
<ph> any suggestions on how i can debug it some more to see if I can help to find a solution to the problem?
<darkxst> ph, can you paste your X log again
<ph> ok hangon
<ph> where's it located again :P
<ph> under .cache - found it
<darkxst> ph, /var/log/Xorg.0.log
<ph> ah that one - sorry thought you meant the upstart logs
<ph> darkxst, http://pastebin.com/fLnGKkep
<darkxst> ph, also run `xdpyinfo | grep -B1 resolution`
<ph> darkxst, dpi is being set as 40,40 when it should be 110,110 or something higher like that. also is there a way I can try forcing the display size to 55" in the xorg.conf to see if that resolves it?
<ph> darkxst, interesting that one returns:
<ph>   dimensions:    1920x1080 pixels (508x286 millimeters)
<ph>   resolution:    96x96 dots per inch
<darkxst> is the size there correct?
<ph> god no
<ph> I will get the actual dimensions for you in mm hangon a tic
<ph> darkxst, it should be around 1220x710mm
<darkxst> are you using the default xorg.log? doesnt look like NVIDIA is even detecting a size of your monitor
<ph> darkxst, yeah that is the one in /var/log/Xorg.0.log
<ph> darkxst, I can restore the backup I have with the next ppa - then run that command again to see what it returns when it's working properly?
<darkxst> ph, that won't affect anything in the X log
<ph> granted it shouldn't but the logs are different from the next ppa to the staging ppa. it's working and correct size in the next ppa, and not working and wrong size in the staging ppa
<darkxst> ph, that is probably because display config is in gnome-settings-daemon for -next
<darkxst> for staging its moved to mutter
<ph> ah ok...
<ph> so what else could be causing it?
<darkxst> ph, cant you paste `xrandr -q`
<ph> http://pastebin.com/fKTcnZfP
<darkxst> ph, try forcing DPI in xorg.conf
<ph> darkxst, I tried that and it doesn't work
<ph> it shows in the log as getting the dpi from xorg.conf but no change in the actual appearance of the fonts and cursors
<ph> darkxst, that size in xrandr I just ran the 160x90 would correlate to a 7" screen. So where does it get the size of the screen when running xrandr?
<darkxst> from X
<ph> ok... bummer, so X is picking it up wrong from where the display itself?
<darkxst> quite possibly, does the same thing happen with nouveau?
<ph> darkxst, by the way not sure if this helps but slaf is having the same problem, but he didn't see it right away because he has 2 monitors, and for some reason it gets detected correctly when running 2 monitors, but when he happened to unplug 1 monitor one day he noticed he had the HUGE fonts and cursors problem and his screen was getting detected as 7"
<ph> darkxst, I believe it does
<ph> darkxst, you don't happen to have an nvidia setup with 2 monitors?
<darkxst> yes I do
<ph> darkxst, well that could be an easy method then if you unplug one and reboot and see if you get the same problem
<darkxst> ph, it seems to be a HDMI bug
<ph> darkxst, same thing happen with you just now as well?
<darkxst> nope
<ph> :(
<ph> darkxst, that sucks I was hoping it would. I have already logged a bug with it and uploaded the logs when working and the logs after updating to staging but I don't think anythings been done with it
<darkxst> https://wiki.archlinux.org/index.php/Xorg#Display_size_and_DPI
<ph> https://bugs.launchpad.net/ubuntu-gnome/+bug/1233603 that's the one i logged and you mentioned filing an upstream bug against mutter?
<ubot5> Ubuntu bug 1233603 in Ubuntu GNOME "Gnome-Shell 3.10 staging HUGE fonts, cursors, icons" [Medium,Confirmed]
<ph> darkxst, just going afk for a while - I'll pop back on later
<darkxst> ph, ok, probably the best fix, is to work around it in your xorg.conf
<ph> darkxst, i'll try it out and see if i can going from that page you linked
<darkxst> ph, the real bug here is that the display is not detected correctly, mutter is just doing what it is told
<darkxst> ph, there is also this, but its quite old, so no idea if  its still relevant http://analogbit.com/fix_nvidia_edid
<sam113101> so, is it an official ubuntu release?
<darkxst> sam113101, ubuntu GNOME is an official flavour
<sam113101> darkxst: cool
<sam113101> how many are there? ubuntu, kubuntu, xubuntu, ubuntu gnome
<darkxst> sam113101, http://www.ubuntu.com/about/about-ubuntu/derivatives
<sam113101> darkxst: thanks
<ph> darkxst, hey dude - nah I tried everything of that page and while it gets the dpi settings I set nothing changes the display size from the 160mm x 90mm that is being picked up by X
<ph> the DPI settings themselves seem to have no effect on the actual display size that's being detected. I really think it's the 160mm x 90mm that is causing the huge fonts and cursors
<ph> but I can't seem to change that anywhere
<ph> darkxst, I'm going to roll back to next ppa and see what is being detected there when the fonts and cursors are working as they should
<ph> darkxst, back in a bit
<darkxst> ph, what does fontconfig report dpi as?
<darkxst> xrdb -query
<ph> darkxst, i dunno man it still shows 160mm x 90mm even on next but under display it shows correctly as 55"??!
<ph> darkxst, yeah so I have no idea where it's going wrong then! Wherever the Screen Display item in system settings gets its size from is where the problem is I'd say
<ph> darkxst, any idea where it gets it from under Screen Display?
<darkxst> ph, I don't really know
<darkxst> you should be able to override screen size with NoDDC and DisplaySize though
<ph> darkxst, can you give me the exact config in the monitor section to do that. Because I tried the DisplaySize with no effect
<ph> darkxst, is it an option "NoDDC" line i need before the DisplaySize line under the monitor section?
<darkxst> NoDDC probably goes under server section, but not real sure
<darkxst> ph, just google it!
<ph> darkxst, ok I found where to put the NoDDC option (under the device section), but in the logs I get "Option "NoDDC" is not used"
<darkxst> ph, sorry I don't know
<ph> bummer :P ok thanks I'll just see what happens with the bug
<ph> darkxst, also I appear to have no title bar on nautilus with the staging ppa is that normal? and I dont get the window resize cursors appearing when i move to the edge of the nautilus window to try and resize the window
<darkxst> naultilus is using the new CSD's
<darkxst> but you should get resize cursors
<ph> I just tested i get one on the top only, not on the bottom, corners or sides
<ph> darkxst, the one on the top that i do get is only 1 pixel width. Is there anyway I can adjust it?
<darkxst> no idea
<darkxst> works fine here, for probably 10+ pixels
<ph> could that be because of the DPI issues causing that?
<darkxst> possibly
<ricotz> darkxst, hi, i guess you resolved the mozjs issue?
<darkxst> ricotz, yes, got it sorted, well worked around, but its stupid
<ricotz> darkxst, is there any upstream intention to rename the library/pkg-config back to "24.0"?
<darkxst> ricotz, I was unable to get a definitive answer on that, but the general consensus was that the abi must have changed
<ricotz> darkxst, ok, since they dont have a proper soname mechanism they need to do it that way which is honestly not how this works
<ricotz> changing the library name is only reasonable needed for API changes not just ABI ones
<darkxst> right, but it probably won't happen again
<ricotz> darkxst, do we want ship those debug mozjs enabled builds?
<darkxst> but its always a case of no guarantees
<darkxst> ricotz, ship no, but its pretty important for devs
<darkxst> currently chatting with upstream, its an awful mess right now
<ricotz> darkxst, hehe, having to patch buildsystems for "nothing" in a bit insane if it gets changed with every release
<ricotz> alright
<ricotz> do i miss any fallouts with the cogl/clutter uploaded?
<darkxst> ricotz, haven't noticed, but I still dealing with crashes every 10mins or so
<darkxst> curious why, you havent seen them
<ricotz> no, it runs quite solid here
<ricotz> 3.11.2+ that is
<darkxst> same happens with your packages of testing and staging
<ricotz> (the gjs/mozjs staging packages)
<darkxst> GC crash after unlocking
<ricotz> ok
<darkxst> can't reproduce under jhbuild however
<ricotz> so this is your every 10mins problem?
<darkxst> with what I presume is the same branch
<darkxst> ricotz, every time I unlock
<ricotz> ok, i thought is crashed regularly with this interval
<darkxst> its in a VM, so locks very often
<ricotz> ok, i can confirm the unlock crash
<darkxst> ricotz, ok
<darkxst> jokerdino, hey
<jokerdino> darkxst: hey
<darkxst> jokerdino, would be great if you could take a second pass of saucy bugs an invalidate all the ones that have invalid stacktraces!
<darkxst> good work so far with de-duplication btw ;)
<jokerdino> sure. Are they tagged with apport-failed-retrace?
<darkxst> some are, but that doesnt always pick it up
<jokerdino> OK. I'll go through them.
<darkxst> jokerdino, thanks
<jokerdino> :)
<darkxst> jokerdino, I created a 14.04 milestone on the ubuntu gnome project, feel free to assign any bugs that need fixing to that!
<darkxst> (regardless of ppa or archive packages, hopefully gtk update will land, so many of the 3.10 packages can get in)
<darkxst> well atleast anything with a bit of heat
<darkxst> not particularly interested in one-off bugs
<Organicanarchy> would ubuntu be a good option for a 1.6ghz cpu with 2 gb of ram?
<Guest14458> i have an problem with the NVidia drivers they are conflicting when installed. I have an Nvidia Quadro NVS290 video card with only 2d support and normally no any problem i use now the opensource driver
<Mel_> hi guys
<Mel_> I just installed ubuntu-gnome, it get stuck on the gnome logo while booting. any idea where to look for some hint?
<Mel_> the log says "starting [ok]"
<Mel_> gdm[892]: GdmLocalDisplayFactory: maximum number of X display failures reached: check X server log for errors
<Mel_> where is the x11log?
<tommie-lie> /var/log/Xorg.0.log
<tommie-lie> or other numbers instead of 0 if Xorg tried to restart other displays
<Mel_> nope. it's not there.. or i woldn't have asked :)
<Mel_> i could not make any sense of this. i'm reinstalling, but back to xubuntu instead of ubuntu-gnome
<tommie-lie> if X couldn't even get to write a log file, there's something else seriously wrong with your installation
<tommie-lie> can't imagine what, though, other than a read-only / due to disk failure
<Taazir> Hi. I have problem: just installed UbuntuGnome, with Hebrew & English. But, mostly when I changed my keyboard layout to Hebrew - the indicator say "He (Hebrew)". But I still write in English not Hebrew.
<Taazir> Strange, but some time I can change the layout & write in Hebrew
<Taazir> any idea?
<Taazir> ?
<njalk> sorry Taazir, i have no experience with this
<rZr> hi
<rZr> is there a roadmap of upcoming ug LTS?
<rZr> https://wiki.ubuntu.com/UbuntuGNOME/Meetings/Agenda
<rZr> ?
<rZr> will it ship g38 ? I guess yes
<sam113101> HELP
<sam113101> how do I change the default monitor?
#ubuntu-gnome 2014-11-10
<esodan> Hi, I would like to file a bug againts gnome-shell for 14.10
<esodan> When I usr <Alt>+<F2> then 'r' enter (reset gnome-shell) it lost keyboard configuration setting it to english by default  no spanish as system is confiugured
<SonikkuAmerica> Use [ ubuntu-bug gnome-shell ]
<esodan> thanks
<circ-user-WRw5s> hi, ive got a quick question and havent had luck searching around online
<circ-user-WRw5s> im looking to enable a vnc server, however i cant seem to find it in the "All Settings" list
<circ-user-WRw5s> i have vino installed
<circ-user-WRw5s> found it. for those who read this in the terminal, type vino-preferences
<mgedmin> circ-user-WRw5s, or System Preferences -> Sharing -> Screen Sharing
<mgedmin> wheee, terminal is spewing
<mgedmin> (gnome-control-center.real:12100): Gtk-CRITICAL **: gtk_widget_is_visible: assertion 'GTK_IS_WIDGET (widget)' failed
<mgedmin> while I play around with switches in that dialog
<circ-user-WRw5s> i dont see "Sharing" listed under system preferences... do you consider System Preferences the same window as System Settings?
<circ-user-WRw5s> perhaps its because im running from a live usb. ill install it and check again
<mgedmin> oh, I'm sorry!  I upgraded to gnome 3.14 from the staging ppa
<mgedmin> livecd of ubuntu 14.10 has gnome 3.12
<circ-user-WRw5s> hmm. installed it and i still dont see the sharing option
<circ-user-WRw5s> lets see how things look after an update
#ubuntu-gnome 2014-11-11
<SonikkuAmerica> Looks like our people have a war to wage: https://gnome.org/groupon/
<sebbb> people I have trouble with logging in on my system.. there is just NO cursor to type? Is this a known issue?
<knittl> sometimes when I login after suspend, I simply get shown the login screen again
<knittl> I have to kill gnome-shell from a tty to be able to login again
<knittl> couldn't find any bug reports. ideas?
<knittl> auth.log contains: requirement "user ingroup nopasswdlogin" not met by user "***"
<SonikkuAmerica> We win! #DefendGNOME http://is.gd/t78Ttw
#ubuntu-gnome 2014-11-12
<pogo19> First time on IRC, sorry for possibly doing something the wrong way :)
<pogo19> After Ubuntu 14.10 upgrade and then gnome staging PPA with GNOME 3.14 I've got problem with switching two latin-based layouts (us, cz). I found an already existing launchpad bug: https://bugs.launchpad.net/ubuntu-gnome/+bug/1385844 ... Is there a chance someone would dig into it? Thanks!
<ubot5> Ubuntu bug 1385844 in Ubuntu GNOME "Not possible to switch keyboard layout through gnome-shell" [Undecided,New]
<pogo19> There already is a suggested solution so that "dig into it" probably means "create a package" if that suggested solution is feasible
<phako> pogo19: you can have my package for testing
<phako> if you're on 64bit
<pogo19> phako: Yes, I am on amd64
<phako> https://filetea.me/t1s2qJyyGIVRbxX8ZCw1oVH1Q
<pogo19> Thanks, maybe mention it in that bug report, so that others can try it as well.
<pogo19> Or I can mention your deb package for you if you want
<phako> that's a one-off url
<pogo19> Aha
<phako> -.-
<phako> that's another bug
<phako> I've also filed one
<phako> ah no
<pogo19> Thanks
<LinDol> hi all
<pogo19> phako: Finally got to log off/on and it works. Thanks. Only ubuntu wants to immediately update from your version of package. Maybe if you could build a package with increased version from the one on GNOME staging PPA. Maybe with version 1ubuntu1~utopic1.1 or so.
<phako> oh, maybe there's a new one
<pogo19> apt-cache showpkg gnome-settings-daemon shows 3 versions for me:
<pogo19> 3.14.0-1ubuntu1~utopic1, 3.14.0-1ubuntu1~utopic1, 3.12.2-1ubuntu2
<pogo19> It looks like two same version numbers for me :) Maybe my aptitude gives precedence to packages from any archives, instead of locally installed ones.
<phako> maybe
<pogo19> Even with you package in my local (file:) package archive, the GNOME staging PPA one gets precedence. I don't understand it :)
<mgedmin> apt-cache policy tells you how it weighs the various available versions
<yecril71pl> I am unable to copy process properties out of gnome-system-monitor
<yecril71pl> GNOME says gnome-system-monitor 3.8 is obsolete
<pogo19> yecril71pl: I have gnome-system-monitor 3.14.1 and I can't copy those properties from properties table. I think it is normal behaviour.
<Guest29431> hi guys i am using ubuntu 14.04 LTS with gnome 3.12. since i updated my gnome to 3.12 via ppa i cant use keyboard short cuts anymore. i just need atleast the print screen back. also right cliking menu has lost change the desktop background as well, can any one help
<Guest29431> thanks in advance
<stemid> hey I'm having trouble figuring out upstart scripts. I have a program called /opt/scollector/scollector that runs fine with sudo. I want to run it with startup so I wrote this /etc/init/scollector.conf http://paste.debian.net/131497/ but I can't find out how to activate the service. it doesn't show in initctl list
<darkxst> stemid, initctl connects to upstart user session by default
<darkxst> and you script in etc/init will be under upstart system session
<paspro> gdm with nvidia prime does not work. Does anyone know of a PPA that has a fixed version of gdm ?
#ubuntu-gnome 2014-11-13
<stemid> why do I get "unterminated quoted string" for this service config http://paste.debian.net/131497/ ? on line 11 init:scollector.conf:11: Unterminated quoted string
<mgedmin> stemid, because you're missing a " at the end of line 4
<stemid> ugh, thanks mgedmin
<lindol> hi all
<l3on> Hello!.. let's see if someone else can confirm this issue:
<l3on> open eog (gnome3-staging package) -> Edit -> Preferences
<l3on> (eog:30356): Gtk-CRITICAL **: Error building template class 'EogPreferencesDialog' for an instance of type 'EogPreferencesDialog': Invalid object type `PeasGtkPluginManager' on line 3
<l3on> bug filled .. bug 1392295
<ubot5> bug 1392295 in Ubuntu GNOME "Error building template class 'EogPreferencesDialog' for an instance of type 'EogPreferencesDialog': Invalid object type `PeasGtkPluginManager'" [Undecided,New] https://launchpad.net/bugs/1392295
<Forage> Since the update to UG 14.10 and GNOME 3.14, the numlock key does not automatically switch on after login any longer. "org.gnome.settings-daemon.peripherals.keyboard.numlock-state" is still set to "on" though.
<Forage> What can be the cause of the problem and against which package should the bug be filed?
#ubuntu-gnome 2014-11-14
<swiss> ugh, does the "backup" option in system settings crash it for anyone else
<darkxst> swiss, bug 1379446
<ubot5> bug 1379446 in deja-dup (Ubuntu) "gnome-control-center.real crashed with SIGSEGV in gtk_lock_button_set_permission()" [High,Confirmed] https://launchpad.net/bugs/1379446
<swiss> ah, thanks, bummer
<swiss> any current workaround? I didn't see any in the bug
<darkxst> until that gets uploaded, you can just use the standalone app
<swiss> deja-dupe-preferences
<darkxst> deja-dup-preferences
<swiss> thanks
<mgedmin> TIL: 'boxes' is a different package from 'gnome-boxes'
<Ctwx> Hello. I'm running Ubuntu GNOME 14.10 and I have a little issue. I can't change the brightness settings. On Unity it works. Any suggestions what I can do?
<stemid> Ctwx: did you check your computers status in the hardware compatibility list? http://www.ubuntu.com/certification/
<stemid> oh I missed that you said it worked in unity
<ctwx> stemid: altough it worked on Unity, I didn't check the list. :S It's an Acer ES1-311-P1D5 it that helps.
<ctwx> stemid: I started Ubuntu Unity on LiveUSB. brightness control works out of the box... Usually I'm not an Ubuntu user, so excuse this question: When I install Ubuntu 14.10 with Unity and install GNOME afterwards, will it be the same as in Ubuntu GNOME?
<lindol> hi all
<SonikkuAmerica> yo
#ubuntu-gnome 2014-11-15
<lindol> ;)
<lindol> Here is in the morning ;)
<lindol> at 9 a.m
<lindol> how about you?
<LinDol> hi
<roasted> Hi
<roasted> Is gnome 3.14 possible in Ubuntu gnome 14.04?
<darkxst> roasted, no
<LinDol> hi
<selaci> hi there, does anyone know whether the gdmlogin supports themes in gdm 3.x? I don't see any gdmgreeter in 3.x
<darkxst> selaci, gnome-shell draws the greeter now and I don't think its theme-able anymore
<selaci> cheers darkxst. That makes sense because I have reviewed the gdm configuration and there is no reference to themes
<LinDol> hi
<roasted> Hello you wonderful developers
<kungr> i want to update to 14.10 with a fresh install. What is everyones go to back-up for apps, repos, and configs?
<kungr> Aptik it is.
<Scrivener> Hey guys. I installed Gnome on Ubuntu to have a go, and when browsing extensions.gnome.org I get the "We cannot detect a running copy of GNOME on this system..." message. On further investigation I found some information about a Firefox gnome integration plugin, but I can't seem to find this plugin anywhere.
<Scrivener> How do I get Gnome Shell (latest in Ubuntu repositories, running on my system) recognized by extensions.gnome.org?
<roasted> Scrivener: I noticed that too. Then I realized I was getting a popup on that site in Firefox. I had to hit "allow". Once done, it detected my Gnome version.
<roasted> After that I was able to install extensions without issue.
<roasted> (I ran into this literally 5 hours ago when I was tinkering with Ubuntu Gnome)
<Scrivener> roasted, can't believe I didn't notice that. Guess it just blended in well with the site/my dark theme
<Scrivener> Thank you :P
<roasted> Scrivener: it blended well on my screen too. It took me a few minutes. :P
<Scrivener> Unfortunately now gnome-tweak-tool settings don't all seem to save either, but eh
<Scrivener> Today has been absolutely chock full of brokenness. What I get for trying to use open-source everything :P
<Scrivener> I just started setting up a new android phone today without touching Google. It's difficult business.
<roasted> Scrivener: if you dig deep enough, everything is broken, closed and open alike.
<roasted> I work in an environment with just over 5,000 systems. About 3/4 are Ubuntu, the rest Win 7, Win 8, Mac OSX, etc. If I avoided everything I ever had problems with I'd have no electronics to use.
<Scrivener> Eh, well with a lot of other options I'd hate on principal (proprietary ones), I would be done very quickly with minimal frustration. It's not an innate "feature" of FOSS software, but definitely more common for it to be frustrating to use in some way.
<Scrivener> And I've used FOSS as much as possible for many years. It's my work, and been my play for a lot longer.
<roasted> It certainly can be, yes. Different distros, desktop environments, software applications, etc have different priorities and goals.
<Scrivener> I like it. I want it to succeed. I just realize that it can really make life difficult to try to stick to it.
<Scrivener> And there's no way I've ever been able to get others to join me cause of that. :-/
 * Scrivener sighs
<roasted> Well, that all depends. I use Linux because I like having less problems. :P
<Scrivener> If all I cared about were less problems, I'd be on OSX.
<roasted> My wife, parents, etc all run it. Does the job.
<roasted> OSX has its own suite of problems too. They're not the problem free platform that a lot of people think they are.
<roasted> the environment I work in that's mostly Ubuntu today was 99% OSX 4 years ago.
<Scrivener> I didn't claim they don't have problems, but I'd probably not encounter many of them.
<roasted> Yeah - that circles back to what I mentioned above. If you dig deep enough, you'll always find problems. :P
<Scrivener> I used OSX for work when I first moved where I live now, and it was one of the most stress-free desktop experiences I've had.
<Scrivener> Of course, I'm not talking about that though
<Scrivener> In my general Linux computing, I tend to find those problems on the surface layer :P
<roasted> Depending on what applications you use, how you use them, or how you work with your system, you may never see issues that others are seeing using their same system in a wildly different way.
<Scrivener> I don't have to dig at all. In many cases.
<roasted> what in particular did you find that was an issue?
<Scrivener> Oh boy. Let me try to recount the course I took today.
<roasted> Hit me with it. I'm curious :P
<Scrivener> I don't actually know how many things it was, just that I have trailed off on a long journey of trying to fix things and gotten distracted from my original goal.
<Scrivener> So I'm gonna write for a minute to try to figure out where I've been
<Scrivener> Alright, I have 6 issues I was able to immediately recall, a nice pile of the investigations today weren't due to issues, just to me trying to accomplish things in a secure & FOSS way (but not related to issues, just kinda difficult to set up)
<Scrivener> So in no particular order, I use the open source SMS app TextSecure on Android (by Open Whisper Systems, Moxie Marlinspike's team)
<Scrivener> I want to install it on a new phone that has never touched google (and running CyanogenMod with some severe restrictions on anything that would normally touch google)
<Scrivener> Unfortunately, it's only available (officially) through Google Play.
<Scrivener> The only other method is to build it from source on my computer and then install from there, which I plan to do. But that's a bit of fail :(
<Scrivener> Lack of timely updates in that case, and I'm having to figure out how to set up an Android development environment to do it.
<roasted> Could always try to find the apk installer for TextSecure and sideload it on your Android.
<Scrivener> That was one of the first things I started with today. Since getting on my desktop to actually do the aforementioned dev environment setup and learn how to do this, I've had synapse crash on me with segfaults
<Scrivener> (It isn't available, just Google Play or download source from github)
<Scrivener> It used to be on F-Droid, but they kept it quite out of date, so Moxie asked them to just remove it
<Scrivener> Anyway
<roasted> this? http://www.appsapk.com/textsecure-private-sms-mms/
<Scrivener> Could be, but is that an official Whisper Systems distribution method? Is it verified by them in any way?
<Scrivener> Oh, and that is a freakishly old version
<roasted> I have no idea.
<roasted> Given your circumstances of not wanting the phone to touch Google, where Google Play is where apps/updates come from, it leaves little choice.
<Scrivener> It's at 2.1.10 right now
<Scrivener> Well lots of FOSS is on F-Droid or something similar, and verifiable through them
<Scrivener> IN ANY CASE ;)
<Scrivener> If I may go on
<Scrivener> There was me trying to solve Synapse's segfaulting whenever it started
<Scrivener> Then the Numix theme I wanted to use screwing up text entry in firefox (now appears white on white)
<Scrivener> Gnome tweak not saving half the settings, or even applying them when I select them
<roasted> how did you download the numix theme?
<roasted> via PPA or from the site?
<Scrivener> Ubuntu still hanging for 10 seconds or so after I put in the password as it always has
<Scrivener> And I just today solved the issue of Ubuntu flooding me with reports
<Scrivener> Of something internally going wrong (which I get all the time)
<roasted> in /etc/default/apport?
<Scrivener> I just cleared /var/crash
<roasted> if you bring up /etc/default/apport in gedit (as root) you can flip the 1 to a 0 to disable apport.
<roasted> I think I disabled mine...
<roasted> yeah - # sudo service apport start force_start=1
<roasted> enabled=0
<Scrivener> These are problems specific to my desktop. On my laptop, I get things such as Could not load configuration for CTR65 (or whatever number it picks) when using 3-display setup, with it constantly "refreshing" the lock screen and giving that boot-up Ubuntu sound it does
<Scrivener> Until I do a hard reset with the power switch and boot it up properly
<roasted> Am I correct in understanding that this has all been under Ubuntu Gnome?
<Scrivener> No, I just installed gnome shell on Ubuntu today just to try it on my desktop. I also have Awesome WM and i3, and I'm much more familiar with AwesomeWM.
<Scrivener> Which of course is its own beast.
<roasted> I'm not sure how well installing Gnome Shell on Ubuntu would work...
<roasted> I would think Ubuntu Gnome's dedicated ISO installer would be far more problem free.
<Scrivener> But I'm not saying all of these things to try to get help with them. I'm just saying that everywhere I step I seem to run into *something* not working properly, even if I can swipe it away for all intents and purposes.
<Scrivener> Not usually an experience I get on many other platforms, but I am capable of living with it as a more technical user.
<Scrivener> And I will, if it means I am not on Windows or OSX :P
<roasted> Ubuntu was traditionally built on a lot of GTK components that makes up what Gnome is. About four years ago Ubuntu switched to Unity, their own environment that was still built on a lot of GTK stuff.
<roasted> As a result, Unity and Gnome can sometimes "fight".
<Scrivener> roasted, these are only things that happened today. And only the gnome-specific ones have occurred today for the first time
<roasted> Ubuntu Gnome would be a more thorough way to get a true Gnome environment while using Ubuntu.
<Scrivener> My point is still there, and I'm not harping on gnome or Ubuntu specifically
<roasted> Overall, if I wanted Ubuntu and KDE, I wouldn't install KDE on Ubuntu - I'd just grab Kubuntu. Same with Ubuntu Gnome.
<roasted> I understand - but you're also talking one specific distro and pulling in an entirely new desktop environment.
<roasted> If you ask me, our minds should be blown that this is even possible. Can OSX install a different desktop environment? Or Windows?
<Scrivener> Yes, but plenty of problems I mentioned just now exist on that plain distro. I mentioned that.
<roasted> On the plain distro, as in Ubuntu with Unity?
<Scrivener> Yes.
<Scrivener> Or Mint KDE, or similar user-friendly distros
<Scrivener> I've never had an experience with them that was as clean as I'd like from a desktop OS.
<Scrivener> Like I said, I can deal with it -- I'm used to a lot worse. Arch is my playground, and I live in the CLI.
<roasted> I'm not sure where else I can be of assistance. The Android thing is kind of different given that Android/Google is peanut butter/jelly, and branching that off is an area I'm not familiar with.
<Scrivener> But it's still a bad experience for a lot of people, including me :P
<roasted> Well, everybody has different experiences.
<Scrivener> Nah, you don't need to assist with this. You just wanted to know what issues I ran into.
<roasted> If anything running Ubuntu on as many machines as we have at work makes me bored.
<Scrivener> And I was recounting them ^.^ If I need specific assistance, I go to internet searches first, and IRC second if I can't get it on my own.
<roasted> Meanwhile the OSX and Windows machines, which constitute a minority even when you combine their numbers, keep me on my toes.
<Scrivener> I wish all my users were on OSX instead of Windows. I've never been called over to troubleshoot an OSX machine's networking or anything. :-/
<Scrivener> Or driver issues.
<Scrivener> I mean half of them are.
<Scrivener> (on OSX, that is)
<roasted> I haven't had driver specific issues on OSX.
<Scrivener> The other half aren't, just kinda haphazardly.
<roasted> I've had a multitude of other stupid issues. Like their botched implementation of Samba/SMB that causes headaches to file servers, or their force upgrade march that renders a lot of fully usable machines unable to upgrade to the "supported" versions of OSX.
<Scrivener> None of my users run Samba -- I set up a central Samba server on Linux and they all access that just fine.
<roasted> yeah - but the implementation of Samba on the clients is what can be troublesome at times.
<roasted> I also have concerns about their recent removal of SSD support for third party SSDs.
<roasted> We were on the verge of upgrading some of our Macs to SSDs but haven't yet, then I read that news article.
<roasted> Installed your own SSD? Chances are your OSX system won't boot after the automatic update.
<roasted> Crap like that gets old.
<roasted> But like anything else, to each their own. ;)
<Scrivener> But to compare experiences, if I hopped on OSX, installed Firefox, a theme for it, a new terminal emulator, Alfred for Synapse-like searches, changed up settings on it (should mention I've had issues with some core Ubuntu settings not being remembered as well), plugged it into a 3+ monitor setup, and rebooted it 10 times, I'd run into no problems.
<Scrivener> But I'd be scared doing it the first time with just about any Linux distro and hoping that it works properly :P
<Scrivener> That doesn't make them bad.
<roasted> what's interesting is
<Scrivener> It just makes me sad. I would love that same experience out of a totally FOSS-based platform.
<roasted> what you just described, excluding synapse, is 100% of what my Ubuntu work laptop is.
<Scrivener> I've dreamed about a company that does that.
<roasted> main LCD + 2 external, etc.
<Scrivener> Right, what I described, including synapse, is what my laptop does decently now
<Scrivener> And I selected all-intel internals on a Thinkpad, specifically for Linux compatibility.
<roasted> <3 SonikkuAmerica
<Scrivener> And yet it has had issues since day 1. Every computer I've ever tried these things on has, without exception.
<Scrivener> Something I have to fix *somewhere*
<Scrivener> If I try to get it into this workflow
<roasted> I'm not sure what to say, really. We have about 3,800 systems on Ubuntu at work...
<Scrivener> What are they running on?
<roasted> they make me bored because they require less work from me to keep running.
<roasted> uh
<roasted> Acer Travelmate, Acer V5, Lenovo X120, Lenovo X130, Mac Mini, iMac
<roasted> Dell Zino
<Scrivener> Oh, one thing I attempted to do last night was copy files from an NTFS drive to an HFS+ drive.
<Scrivener> That was an adventure.
<Scrivener> (On Ubuntu)
<Scrivener> ._.
<Scrivener> Which was sad, because it supports so very many filesystems very well.
<Scrivener> Dozens, even.
<roasted> Is lack of HFS+ support on Ubuntu a fault of... Ubuntu?
<Scrivener> But one of the most popular ones isn't supported.
<roasted> HFS+ is only popular with Mac OS.
<Scrivener> Which is very popular.
<Scrivener> And common
<roasted> Still only popular with Mac OS
<roasted> The popularity stops there... with Mac OS
<Scrivener> NTFS is only popular with Windows. Stops there, with windows. But you'd scream if Ubuntu didn't have support to access that filesystem, because it is just very useful and common to do so.
<Scrivener> It would be a huge pain to need Windows only to ever interact with it.
<roasted> It wouldn't make a difference to me personally if Ubuntu didn't support NTFS. :<
<roasted> (keywords - me personally)
<Scrivener> Then you work in a very abnormal environment :P
<roasted> I do work in a very abnormal environment.
<roasted> but damn I love it
<Scrivener> My boss has brought up the idea of getting team members on Ubuntu, and man, it's gotten me excited.
<Scrivener> Not team members*, other company employees
<roasted> It's always worthwhile to consider alternatives.
<Scrivener> It would save costs in a lot of places. But I know the pushback would be tremendous.
<roasted> The second your company has blinders on and refuses to try new things is the second it becomes an inevitable failure, imo.
<Scrivener> I love it because freedom, he loves it because software costs.
<roasted> We saved 360,000 dollars in the first year of our deployment with Ubuntu.
<Scrivener> But I can't ignore that it would probably not end well for many users.
<roasted> I work for a public school district. That's tax payer dollars.
<Scrivener> Ohhhhh I see.
<Scrivener> School computers. Makes more sense.
<roasted> We were able to buy FAR more systems WITH 360k savings by using Acer/Lenovo/whatever as opposed to doing what we had done for the last 15 years prior - buy Macs.
<Scrivener> I plan on trying to find out how well Office 2010 works with PlayOnLinux (because it's absolutely necessary) and I heard it was pretty good. Do you have experience with that?
<roasted> No. We use Libre Office exclusively.
<roasted> sec, wife calling
<Scrivener> Not an option here. Our Excel users found missing functionality they considered essential (which I then looked for, and found in developer feature request lists for equivalent LibreOffice software).
<Scrivener> I think people that just use Word would get by fine with it.
<Scrivener> I certainly do -- I almost never touched LibreOffice anyway.
<Scrivener> touch*
<Scrivener> Just because that's not my kind of work.
<Scrivener> When you get back, I'd love to ask more about your user environment though. I think mine might be a bit more complicated, but if I could find a bulletproof setup that could "bore" me, I'd love to give it a shot.
<Scrivener> Or pitch it to $boss, who already liked the idea.
<roasted> Scrivener: let's take it to a PM. I kind of forgot we were still in the main ubuntu gnome support channel here having this discussion. :P
<Scrivener> Heh, sure
#ubuntu-gnome 2014-11-16
<countduckula> hey all, how on earth can I get gedit-3.12.2 to display the damned line numbers? This is driving me nuts ...
<countduckula> oh, and while I'm at it: Another thing driving me nuts is that I just can't figure out how to access the plugin-dialog. Am I retarded? :(
 * eliasps is away: I'm away or busy, leave a message and I'll get back to you.
#ubuntu-gnome 2015-11-09
<darkxst> maintscripts are useless for gdm3 case ;(
<darkxst> seems I have to back to the old-school boilerplate code
<darkxst> ricotz, ^
<darkxst> but the diff at the end of the tunnel must be worth it!
<akronix> hi, when compiling gnome-calculator I get the following error: "The name `is_desktop' does not exist in the context "
<akronix> why?
<mohsen_> Guys I'm not actually using gnome on ubuntu, My problem is with keyboard shurtcuts when I to set them in setting there is no option for selecting shurtcut key on the keyboard
<mohsen_> Will you help please?
<akronix> me no understand
<akronix> you can't set shortcuts?
<akronix> ah ok, he left
<LinDol> hi all
 * mgedmin has two "Wired network (vboxnet..." items in his shell system menu
<alandipert> hi all, my keyboard stopped working while in gnome and i had to reboot. when i restarted, i saw this: https://dl.dropboxusercontent.com/u/12379861/ubuntu_crash.png
<alandipert> anyone know how i can either fix this or recover if it happens again? i'm afraid of losing work because of it
<darkxst> alandipert, bug 927636
<ubot5> bug 927636 in plymouth (Ubuntu) "plymouthd crashed with SIGSEGV in script_obj_deref_direct()" [High,Triaged] https://launchpad.net/bugs/927636
<darkxst> you won't loose any data, it crashes either on boot or shutdown, not during a running session
<LinDol> hi all
#ubuntu-gnome 2015-11-10
<jonne> hey, i've got weird graphical glitches in QT apps (menu is pretty much unuseable in virtualbox and spotify), anyone else have the same issue?
<jonne> http://i.imgur.com/pMcfZ97.png
<jonne> i got i195 integrated graphics, btw
<darkxst> jonne, try a qt/kde channel? we just inherit qt from ubuntu
<jonne> well, i'm assuming this is a gnome-shell bug, but you do have a good point that i should check if it does the same thing in unity
<jonne> i don't think i have it installed, though
<darkxst> jonne, virtualbox is fine here btw
<jonne> what gfx card do you have?
<darkxst> nvidia
<jonne> multi monitor?
<darkxst> yes
<jonne> just trying to find out the differences, thanks
<jonne> i don't have any alternative desktops installed :/
<jonne> don't want to install one either, as that usually introduces weirdness
<ivan`_> hi, I'm on GNOME Ubuntu 15.10 having a lot of trouble starting gnome-session on my Haswell/UEFI/nvidia 970 GTX system; I see "gnome-shell[pid]: segfault at 64 ip ... sp ... error 4 in libcogl.so.20.3.0[...]" in dmesg every time.  I'm using nvidia-358 from the graphics-drivers PPA
<ivan`_> some archlinux forum thread suggested updating CPU microcode, but dmesg shows it getting updated and I see the same segfault
<ivan`_> also tried updating the Asus Z97-A BIOS to the latest 2601 version, but still the same
<ivan`_> is there another configuration or nvidia driver I should try?
<ivan`_> I guess this might be fixed in libcogl 1.22? https://bugzilla.gnome.org/show_bug.cgi?id=747489
<ubot5> Gnome bug 747489 in gdk "No access to the Visual used to build the CoglOnscreen" [Major,Resolved: fixed]
<ivan`_> nope, still crashes with the libcogl.so.20.4.1 in libcogl20 1.22.0-1 in 16.04
<LinDol> hi all
<alandipert> darkxst, i saw that, but i think it's a different bug... that did happen, but i think during boot after i restarted when the scary bug happened
<alandipert> fortunately i discovered i can get control back by alt-tabbing to another window. after that, mouse control seems to come back
<howudodat_> hey guys, I am having some problems with suspend to disk on my system.  Just curious if I should post in: systemd, gnome, gnome-ubuntu or ubuntu?
<shawn> howudodat_: sounds like #ubuntu is the best fit for that
<howudodat_> shawn: thanks
<shawn> howudodat_: what's the problem?
<howudodat_> shawn: system wont go into suspend mode.  I can call pm-suspend, or send the dbus message to login1.Manager and it will suspend.  but it never "auto suspends"
<howudodat_> I have auto-suspend set to 10 minutes in power settings
<bcx> i loose mouse cursor when lightdm starts gnome-session, tried org.gnome.settings-daemon.plugins.cursor, no effect
#ubuntu-gnome 2015-11-11
<darkxst> Noskcaj, can you merge gnome-session?
#ubuntu-gnome 2015-11-12
<johnjohn101> hi gnomers
<johnjohn101> is it safe to do this in wily? http://askubuntu.com/questions/678141/how-can-i-update-my-gnome-to-gnome-3-18
<mgedmin> well, I did it, and my computer didn't explode
<mgedmin> so, um, why do I see four llvmpipe processes in my process tree?
<mgedmin> specifically, the gdm wayland session (used for the login screen, I presume) runs Xwayland, which runs llvmpipe-{0,1,2,3}?
<mgedmin> those are probably threads, tbh
<mgedmin> pstree shows them in {brackets}
<darkxst> mgedmin, there is no Xwayland in the login screen
<mgedmin> hmm
<mgedmin> it's running as user 'gdm': http://paste.ubuntu.com/13236747/
<darkxst> mgedmin, odd, I though they fixed mutter a while back for that
<mgedmin> I tried wayland the other day
<mgedmin> turns out I cannot live without middle-click paste :(
<mgedmin> s/live/work/
<Sicnus> this looks bad:  The link /vmlinuz.old is a damaged link Removing symbolic link vmlinuz.old you may need to re-run your boot loader[grub] The link /initrd.img.old is a damaged link Removing symbolic link initrd.img.old you may need to re-run your boot loader[grub]
<Sicnus> The program 'grub' is currently not installed. You can install it by typing: apt-get install grub    odd.  :/
<Sicnus> how can I insure my system will boot?  I've run apt-get update && apt-get upgrade and it comes back clean.  :/
<ricotz> Sicnus, make sure grub-pc is installed
<Sicnus> ricotz, k...
<Sicnus> ricotz, danke
#ubuntu-gnome 2015-11-13
<darkxst> anyone still on wily? can veryify a couple of SRU's?
<darkxst> bug 1237904
<ubot5> bug 1237904 in Ubuntu GNOME "Xorg crashed with SIGABRT in OsAbort()" [Undecided,New] https://launchpad.net/bugs/1237904
<darkxst> bug 1418771
<ubot5> bug 1418771 in tracker (Ubuntu Wily) "gjs-console assert failure: *** Error in `/usr/bin/gjs-console': free(): invalid next size (fast): 0x00007f74a804b240 ***" [Medium,Fix committed] https://launchpad.net/bugs/1418771
<lindol> hi all
<darkxst> hi lindol
<lindol> darkxst, how are you :)
<lindol> I have read your mention :)
<darkxst> lindol, has not been the best best week ;(
<lindol> darkxst, :(
<darkxst> ricotz, https://launchpad.net/ubuntu/+source/gdm3/3.18.0-2ubuntu1
<ricotz> darkxst, \o/
<Sicnus> ugh... every morning I boot up my Ubuntu Gnome laptop (15.10) and it just acts screwy for a few mins... plus...   something always crashes and I send a report out.
<mgedmin> could be gjs-console
<mgedmin> there's a fix, waiting for SRU verification
<Sicnus> mgedmin, how could I ascertain if that's the issue or not?
 * mgedmin is geting ~daily /usr/lib/squid3/pinger crashes
<mgedmin> Sicnus, well, when apport asks you if you want to send a report, you could click on the Show Details bit and see the name of the crashed program
<mgedmin> (after an annoying delay)
<mgedmin> or you could -ls -lrt /var/crash and see what's the last crash file
<mgedmin> (dunno where the - in front of ls came from)
<Sicnus> hah
<Sicnus> shits owned by "whoopsie"
<Sicnus> now that's cute
<Sicnus> looks like Xorg and gvfs/gvfsd
<lindol> hi all :)
<Sicnus> lindol, mornin'
<mgedmin> whoa, Xorg?  xorg crashes would be more noticeable than just an error report dialog
<mgedmin> so it's probably gvfsd
<mgedmin> interesting/no idea what it's about
<mgedmin> I don't get these crashes here
<Sicnus> it seems to stablize itself after about 30mins...
<Sicnus> but it's so unproductive first thing in the morning
<lindol> :)
<Sicnus> my Mouse keeps crashing too :(
<Sicnus> brb going to take my docking station out of the loop
<Sicnus> hmm
<Sicnus> I dont' seem to have any issues when I remove my docking station
<Sicnus> brb trying a new docking station
<ricotz> darkxst, there is a debian branding ;)
<Sicnus> hmmm
<Sicnus> Iwonder if it could be the wireless causing issues....  I just did tons of testing with no problems on a new docking station.  I was thinking, oh... it's fixed.  Then I connect to wifi and it starts going bonkers.
<Sicnus> but why would my wifi cause issues with mouse/keyboard in X :/
<xela2244> hi, how to can i have a sidebar in gnome?
<xela2244> how can i
<xela2244> hi, i just installed gnome on unity. But they are using same themes (gtk, icons...). How can i use different theme for gnome and unity?
<xela2244> and i am unable to change wallpaper on unity
<johnjohn101> hi, how do i get a custom color for background?
#ubuntu-gnome 2015-11-14
<jrseliga> Installed a clean version of 15.10, ran dist-upgrade, installed gnome 3.18. After a restart I am able to connect to WiFi however I don't have internet access
<jrseliga> I'm on a Live USB right now connected to the same network
<jrseliga> Any ideas
<bcx> Hi is it possible to get back icons on nautilus right-click menus on 3.18?
<bcx> org.gnome.settings-daemon.plugins.xsettings overrides {'Gtk/MenuImages': <1>} doesn't work anymore, any idea ?
<darkxst> ricotz, I just landed a rather large backport to wily/staging, hope it didnt break much ;)
<darkxst> atleast it didnt break my laptop
<darkxst> ;)
<ricotz> darkxst, if everything is built in the correct order ;)
<ricotz> darkxst, btw I noticed the "XDG_SESSION_CLASS" is set
<darkxst> ricotz, yes they built in the correct order
<darkxst> where is XDG_SESSION_CLASS set?
<ricotz> darkxst, I would assume gdm is suppose to
<ricotz> sorry, need to get some sleep
#ubuntu-gnome 2015-11-15
<Pandorian> ubuntu gnome is no longer loading the GUI shell inside a virtualbox, after some recent updates... any ideas why?
<Pandorian> running gnome-shell returns errors
<darkxst> Pandorian, please provide more details, what versions and perferably logs
<darkxst> ricotz, I can't see why XDG_SESSION_CLASS Would be set in a login session, but probably doesnt matter if its the correct value
<darkxst> though I do wonder if we now have a running systemd user sessions
<Pandorian> its ok i solved the problem, not fully  sure how... i think it might have been either  a bug in the vbox or memory allocation issue where i had to free up more ram
<darkxst> Pandorian, vbox is a piece of crap, just use vmware player ;)
<Pandorian> the latest verion seems to be ok
<Pandorian> how is vmware player superior?
<darkxst> Pandorian, all the core guest side stuff (including 3D drivers) is fully open-source and mainlined in the kernel
<Pandorian> i see
<darkxst> like you can boot any livecd, and it will be fully functional without installing guest additions
<darkxst> and there is a reason the evil (According to some) proprietry company has their 3d driver in the mainline kernal, and vbox never will!
<Pandorian> i will definitely experiment with it
<lindol> hi all\
<lindol> darkxst, Hi :)
<lindol> Where could i get Ubuntu gnome 16.04 image?
<lindol> for testing
<x-Na> http://cdimage.ubuntu.com/daily-live/current/
<lindol> x-Na, Thnk you for your help :)
<lindol> :-)
<bcx> Hi is it possible to get back icons on nautilus right-click menus on 3.18?
<bcx> gsettings set org.gnome.settings-daemon.plugins.xsettings overrides {'Gtk/MenuImages': <1>} doesn't work anymore, any idea ?
<bcx> his is specially an issue for people with weak eyes like me, icons help us a lot
#ubuntu-gnome 2016-11-16
<josebalius> anybody here?
#ubuntu-gnome 2016-11-17
<xJeremyCx> hey guys
<xJeremyCx> does ubuntu gnome updates less frequently than ubuntu?
<mgedmin> no, they update at the same time
#ubuntu-gnome 2016-11-18
<rics> having a hard time trying to make LifeChat LX-3000 to work...:'(
<McYa> Greeting. i have RadeonHD 7800. i understand the new open source driver is on the way, but can i do anything to fix small, yet noticable screen tear on video playback? im on 16.04
<ricotz> jbicha, hi, any objections if I push a gtk+3.0 git snapshot to gnome3-staging?
<jbicha> ricotz: for yakkety or just zesty?
<ricotz> both
<jbicha> if it works, I don't have a problem with it
<jbicha> since zesty is using 3.22, we could just upload to zesty directly if there are particular fixes you want
<ricotz> aka gtk-3-22 which kind of only receives bug fixes, while 3.22.3 wasn't uploaded and 3.22.4 isnt there yet
<ricotz> 3.22.4 will fix some x11 issues of gdkscreen
<ricotz> but it isn't released yet
<ricotz> mclasen might do it next week though
<jbicha> ok
<ricotz> I don't think a git snapshot in the archive is nice
<ricotz> of couse pushing 3.22.3 wouldn't hurt
<jbicha> if 3.22.4 comes out in the next week or so, I might just wait until then
<jbicha> I'm mostly offline this month so feel free to email me if you want to ping me
<ricotz> jbicha, ok, that is fine -- the snapshot will be a nice test then
<ricotz> jbicha, and there is 3.22.4 already
<jbicha> cool, I'll merge from Debian after it's uploaded there ( so it looks nicer on the version tracker )
<ricotz> ;)
#ubuntu-gnome 2016-11-19
<LinDol> hi all
#ubuntu-gnome 2016-11-20
<LinDol> hi all
<zmoazeni> Hi folks. I'm dualbooting ubuntu gnome on a Macbook Pro (I know. Pain). I've installed the nvidia drivers and I've noticed an audible clicking noise coming from the laptop/fan area when ubuntu is logged out or locked
<zmoazeni> Has anyone heard of this problem?
#ubuntu-gnome 2017-11-13
<KWkQ9i8> alo
<KWkQ9i8> ola
#ubuntu-gnome 2017-11-19
<win7toUbuntu> hi, i'm about to migrate from windows to ubuntu LTS but am unsure which version to install since Gnome is becoming the default.  The blog http://ubuntugnome.org/blog/ says that 18.04 LTS is the version I want and it should be out now concurrent with u17.10...but it isn't out yet.  So do I install ubuntu-gnome LTS or ubuntu LTS?
<jbicha> Ubuntu 18.04 LTS will not be released until April 2018 (the version number is the month and year)
<win7toUbuntu> ahh, so that blog entry is just plain wrong then?
<jbicha> no, it never promised that 18.04 would be out now
<win7toUbuntu> re: "Next year, if you are using either Ubuntu 16.04 LTS or Ubuntu GNOME 16.04 LTS, you will be prompted to upgrade to Ubuntu 18.04 LTS. For normal release users, this upgrade should happen with the release of 17.10."
<jbicha> people using 17.04 get the new GNOME experience when they upgrade to 17.10
<jbicha> LTS releases only prompt to upgrade to LTS releases so 16.04 LTS users won't get it until they get 18.04 LTS
<win7toUbuntu> ok, so i should install 17.10 and then somehow change it over to LTS when 18.04 comes out or I should install current LTS release and just install gnome into it and let the 18.04 LTS upgrade sort it out for me?
<jbicha> it's a bit confusing how to refer to the non-LTS releases, maybe I should have just written "For non-LTS users…"
<win7toUbuntu> o crap, i'm criticising the author!?
<jbicha> it's fine, I'm just a regular person
<jbicha> that post was co-written, but I'm to blame for that line I believe
<win7toUbuntu> still, i might have been more PC :)
<jbicha> usually, LTS releases are recommended but this is a bit more of an unusual situation since you want the new Ubuntu experience on GNOME
<win7toUbuntu> FWIW, this is the distinct part that confuses me: "this upgrade should happen with the release of 17.10."   My logic reads that in the context of the paragraph as "18.04LTS will come out concurrently with 17.10"
<jbicha> I think it will be a bit smoother to upgrade from 17.10 to 18.04 LTS than from 16.04 with GNOME
<jbicha> but try it out before you install
<win7toUbuntu> ok, I'll install 17.10 to get the current hotness, then when 18.04 LTS comes out I can somehow force myself into the LTS lifeline?
<jbicha> the non-LTS releases are fine too if you like new stuff and upgrading twice per year
<win7toUbuntu> i definitely want LTS as my priority....going for Gnome now is just due to, ya know...as a new user, why would i learn the old stuff?
<jbicha> once you upgrade to 18.04 LTS (it will ask you if you want to upgrade), you'll automatically be switched to staying on LTS releases unless you change the setting to opt into the non-LTS releases
<win7toUbuntu> tyvm!   and overall nice blog except for my one confusing bit :)
<jbicha> I'm heading to an appointment so if you have more questions, try #ubuntu since there's a lot more people there to help answer questions :)
<win7toUbuntu> you sound military
<win7toUbuntu> that's how we phrase it :)
<jbicha> well I was in the US Navy but I'm surprised that I sounded military
<win7toUbuntu> #ubuntu would be nice but they require nick registration which leaves tons of users in the unregged channel which is  wasteland of idlers
<win7toUbuntu> haha called it!  i'm usaf.   i never hear civvies say "heading to an appointment"
